# anavar only cycle/should i add test and why??? 2 anavar cycles from 2 labs. help



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys

im new to uk-muscle, looking for adivce. This is my first post and you probably hear these questions everyday so go easy on me lol.

Ill be the first to admit im no expert on steroids so thats why i joined this site, My trainings good and i think ill no enough to start using them with your help so i have a few questions.

Just to make it clear Im not looking to bulk up or add alot of mass/size, i prefer the shredded solid look so i opted for anavar so ill keep some of my gains after the cycle.

Im thinking of starting a anavar only cycle / may/may not add some test with it. not sure what test though, any suggestions??

My source is genuine enough. Hes been on different types of gear for the last 10 years and has had great results and i trust him but ill see what results i get and ill explain what the tablets look like and you guys can judge it.

Med-Tech solutions anavar, 2 pots of 100 15mg tablets. Tablets are round and a dark orange colour with dark speckles with a line through the tablet on one side the other is flat.

Pro-chem anavar, 1 pot of 60 50mg tablets ...........which ill recieve tonight so ill update this then.

With what i have i think i can split it into 2 cycles. like i said Iv purchased 2 lots of anavar. I have 60 50mg tablets of anavar by pro-chem and i have 200 15mg anavar tablets by med-tech solutions and i have clomid for pct (cant get nolva). people say you dont need pct with anavar but just to be safe i have it. Its not alot of gear but tbh mainly all i could get so thats what i have.

how do you guys recomend i use what i have?? 6-7 week cycles starting at 50mg a day then ill increase my dose as i get further into the cycle?

Shall i mix the 2 different labs into each cycle or shall i keep them both seperate?? what would you recommend and when should i take them?

I no 90% of people will say add test and my question is why?? Im only looking to get cut and more vascular with no water retention, not to bulk up and with how weak anavar is, its not going to give me size it will just give me the shredded look.

I have lots friends who have used test only cycles or test with orals and other injectabbles and they all get good results but with good results comes water retention and not much definiton.

So using test with anavar, isnt that defeating the object?? will they just work against each other??

Like i said im no expert, im far from it so big thanks to all who help and put me on the right path.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ok what do you weigh and whats your bf, what are you looking to get to from this cycle

Anavar will shut down your natural test production and this is the reason for PCT (pct will help you bring back your natural test production)

People use test first because anavar will shut you down just as much as test and test will provide a lot better gains

Not sure about med tech solutions anavar, but pro chem anavar is good to go

I would say if you go against test run anavar 6 weeks at 100mg do not taper up or taper down i.e week 1 50mg week 2 60 then 70 bla bla

Stick to one then use the other

Any steroid will help you hold onto muscle while losing fat, test can be used to cut too as well as anavar

Water retention can be controlled on cycle and for you to be "defined" it all comes down to diet and as long as you have decent mass behind that fat

They will both work on their own but will both work good together as a combination


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Rq355.

im 6ft 1. I weigh 11 stone 9-12 stone 1 its always up and down. 12.6% body fat, give or take.

My abs are in good shape with a bit of fat you can grab around my midsection so im hoping to get rid of some of that with the anavar and push my abs through.

Id also like to harden up my muscles for a hard cut physique and see more definition and be more vascular.

I have clomid for PCT ill use 2-3weeks of that at the end of each cycle, (i cant get nolva)

Id prefer not to inject to be honest so id rather leave the test out of it or add natural oral test booster with creatine with the Var.

i understand what your saying about using each lab seperatly, thats what i was thinking of doing anyway but ill only have 60 50mg tablets of pro-chem Var so at 100mg per day thats only 30days :/

I thought of doing 3weeks at 50mg and the rest at 100mg with the pro-chem.

and med-tech solutions 60mg a day with the var thats 2 tablets in a morning and 2tablets 12 hours later.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ego said:


> Thanks for the advice Rq355.
> 
> im 6ft 1. I weigh 11 stone 9-12 stone 1 its always up and down. 12.6% body fat, give or take.
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone so I've added everything in caps in your reply


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, what your saying sounds good to me. thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Ego (Apr 16, 2012)

PCT for this cycle... with me only taking anavar and at the minute cash flow is tight would you recommend clomid or nolva??

I can now get nolva and its cheaper than the clomid so im tempted to just go with nolva if you guys think still a good way to go?

ill be getting just one of the two because i cant afford both at the minute.

which would you recommend clomid or nolva if you had to pick just 1 and what dosage of clomid or nolva shall i take for my 4-7week anavar only cycles??

thanks guys


----------

